# Painted Tail Lights??



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

What would be the best paint to use for Painting taillights? I want to paint my TR tails to Black so only 25% of the light shines though. Any input would be appeciated. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used Night Shade by VHT. You can get it at Pep Boys. Just some advise. Wet sand them really good with 1000 grit, clean, then spray VERY light coates or it will run. I wouldn't do more then 4 coates. Thats all I did and mine are perfect. Then once it is dry do 3-4 coates of clear and polish smooth for a glossy finish. I didn't polish mine and they are a duller black. I think it blends really well with my PBM, but since your TR polished would look great on yours.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/nite-shade-tails-side-markers-22284/


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

Night shade is gay i saw it on a few hondas and it looked like rice. i want to do paint it looks more professional and alot nicer than nite shade.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you bother looking at the link in jpalamar's post? didn't look rice to me. 

I'd prefer a polished black but that's my preference.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe it looked like rice b/c it was not done right but i still want to do paint and not nite shade.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

NiteShade is paint...

One thing I don't know if I mentioned before. Make sure you remove your rear spoiler and tint the 3rd brake lights or it will be so much brighter then the tails. I didn't realize it at first until we did some day/night pics of the tails to make sure I didn't go to dark. I actually wouldn't might pulling it off again my 3rd brake lights again and a little darker.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> NiteShade is paint...


I know its paint but i want like a PBM gloss paint on my tails.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> NiteShade is paint...
> 
> One thing I don't know if I mentioned before. Make sure you remove your rear spoiler and tint the 3rd brake lights or it will be so much brighter then the tails. I didn't realize it at first until we did some day/night pics of the tails to make sure I didn't go to dark. I actually wouldn't might pulling it off again my 3rd brake lights again and a little darker.


Should i paint the deck lid light or just unplug it??


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

my brother had is painted on his dodge ram with ppg paint and it looked bad ass, i have to agree niteshade looks kinda dull. but dosent look bad just not my cup of tea.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

these are not my taillights and these are painted and look great, i like how he didnt paint the reverse and turn signal light.


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

Careful painting your lights, I already got pulled over twice for apparently having "no taillights" and you can clearly see them. I wish I could find the link to the site that I bought the tint film from for my taillights on my old '99 Camaro. All I did was put some water down, squeegie out the water from under the film, wait for it to dry, then blow dry the film until it heated onto the taillights. 


Here's a pic of what it looked like.
*Never got pulled over in the Camaro, but unfortunately my GTO came with painted lights and like I said...twice now.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tinting the tails isn't legal in PA, not sure of other states. I did talk to the cops when I got pulled over, they said they don't really care about the tails because they are still visible.. just don't do anymore burnouts! lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check your local laws first it might be too dark. In Ohio they need to be visible from 100 feet.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> Check your local laws first it might be too dark. In Ohio they need to be visible from 100 feet.


100ft isn't all that far considering a night of fog or something could obstruct your view even more.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Agreed. I'm not sure what it is for the brake lights but i'd guess two to three times that.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is just as illegal as tinting the whole lights but......

I measured the ellipse and diameter of the 3 lights on our tails. I made a mold that I placed on the tails and then I tinted the rest following the guidelines jpalamar posted. I now have tails that are clear where the bulbs are and tinted everywhere else.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nron said:


> Not sure if this is just as illegal as tinting the whole lights but......
> 
> I measured the ellipse and diameter of the 3 lights on our tails. I made a mold that I placed on the tails and then I tinted the rest following the guidelines jpalamar posted. I now have tails that are clear where the bulbs are and tinted everywhere else.


I'm in for pics! I've seen some people tint the tails and leave the reverse lights clear and all different stuff. Some looked good, some didn't. My favorite was an IBM with blue tinted tails.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I'm in for pics! I've seen some people tint the tails and leave the reverse lights clear and all different stuff. Some looked good, some didn't. My favorite was an IBM with blue tinted tails.


ide like to see that!


----------

